# Ginger has passed.



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

Ginger passed away Friday night. She was 7 months old. She had a massive heart attack due to her severe aortic stenosis. I had many posts about her and I am not sure how to retrieve them. 
Ginger was my first GSD and sadly when we found out she had aortic stenosis I released her to a foster family. I was not ready to deal with the loss of our first family dog so quickly. My wife and I have regretted that decision everyday. She was a beautiful dog and she was loved by us and her foster family. We went and visited her once a week and it was always so hard because she remebered us. My wife and I actually fought because she wanted me to take her back from the foster family. We only spent 10 days with Ginger but she will never forget her. I know some of you will remember the posts and I thank everybody on this forum for their time and wisdom.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/158150-heart-murmur-our-8week-pup.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...our-8-1-2-week-old-long-coated-black-tan.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...heart-murmur-our-8-1-2-week-pup-not-good.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/158584-conclusion-our-puppy-heart-murmur.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ginger.  It was too soon. Your family is in my toughts and prayers.


----------



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/158150-heart-murmur-our-8week-pup.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...our-8-1-2-week-old-long-coated-black-tan.html
> 
> ...


Thank you JAX08 for putting the links up.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sad. May she rest in peace.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, run free at the bridge sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a beautiful baby. I'm so sorry to hear about her passing....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for everyone's loss


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'm so sorry......:rip: Jinger....

Lee


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. My first dog when I got married had a heart murmur and was gone before she was a year old. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Love Lisa


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

BTW, her name was Ginger as well. I wish you the best!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP Ginger. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

SO sorry. Glad she had a good home for her months on earth.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I am so sorry, such a young pup. At least she is no longer suffering now.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I do remember your posts about her and how difficult the decision was for you and your wife. Regardless of where Ginger lived, she knew you both loved her and put her in the best home for her. I'm sure she loved your visits! She spent her brief time on this earth knowing she was loved and cared for by all the people in her life- would that all pups had such a kind family


----------

